# Critique my hardscape



## Calrus (19 Sep 2020)

First time trying a "proper" hardscape. 
Any help welcomed, thankyou.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (19 Sep 2020)

Piece on the right appears to me like a man with a top hat laughing his head off pointing to the right.  Nice scape


----------



## Calrus (19 Sep 2020)

Yeah I can see it haha


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (19 Sep 2020)

That's some really nice wood and you have put together a good scape. Nice work!

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (19 Sep 2020)

Looking nice!

Too too far back though. Drag it all forward. Will give you room for planting and will make the tank look so much deeper front to back!


----------



## Calrus (19 Sep 2020)

Calrus said:


> Yeah I can see it haha





thatblokeoverthere said:


> That's some really nice wood and you have put together a good scape. Nice work!
> 
> Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've had it a year, only now putting it to good use.


----------



## Calrus (19 Sep 2020)

Siege said:


> Looking nice!
> 
> Too too far back though. Drag it all forward. Will give you room for planting and will make the tank look so much deeper front to back!


Thankyou.
 Appreciate your Input. 
I agree, to far forward. I've placed it it the tank now, and cut off a few bits from the back of the wood so I can get it further back.


----------



## Luketendo (19 Sep 2020)

Calrus said:


> Thankyou.
> Appreciate your Input.
> I agree, to far forward. I've placed it it the tank now, and cut off a few bits from the back of the wood so I can get it further back.



They actually meant to far backward - no space for any plants behind.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (20 Sep 2020)

Yes the wood has some real character, and your rock work looks like it’s part of the wood. Almost like the two fused together over hundreds of years


----------

